# Insurance Recommendations?



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

I have ASPCA insurance and it is awful. They exclude huge chunks of claims because they are not "reasonable." I asked them what they considered "reasonable" since I live in Tucson & go to a regular vet - no response. 

Does anybody have any insurance they could recommend?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

here is a site with some independent reviews:

http://www.petinsurancereview.com/dog.asp

here are a couple threads where pet insurance was discussed:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1071065

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1117015

i have PetPlan and am quite happy with it. the only other plan i would have considered is Trupanion, but only if my dog was less than 1 yr old (its a stipulation if you want the optional coverage for hip dysplasia) and was spayed/neutered. overall, i still favor petplan.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I have PetPlan as well, and have been very happy with it. 

It's not a 'wellness' plan that covers routine care - just illness and injury. What sold me on this company is that they don't exclude genetic/hereditary conditions. And there's no lifetime payout limit per condition. They also cover 'alternative' and holistic treatments and prescription medications.
Their customer service is fantastic and I've yet to have any problems with a claim.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

We were just talking (again) about gettting pet insurance so I'm glad this was brought up. I looked some time ago at some reviews and got some email quotes but that's as far as I got. What I got from what I read was READ THE SMALL PRINT because there are supposedly those companies that will say for example pay a claim then drop you - you know the usual bad story stuff you hear about insurance. 

GunnersMom, thanks for your helpful info







I'm going to look harder at PetPlan now. 

We've already had one $964 emergency overnight'r which might very well have been covered had we had insurance when it happened a month or so ago. Yeah ... hindsight.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

As linked in the other threads we have Petplan...while we've never used it and hope we never will (although I know that's unlikely) it's a great peace of mind knowing it's there if we need it.


----------



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

If a dog lives for about 12 years, and you pay for good coverage, $1000 per year, thats $12k over its life.

Is insurance worth it? I don't think so.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Right now I'm only paying $324 a year for three years...then it will only go up to $360 a year for the exact same coverage I have now ($200 deductible, 100% coverage). So $2,050 for at least six years worth of coverage is worth it to me.

If by some horrible chance Anna had to have a hip(s) replaced, got hit by a car, bloated, had to be put on a long term med (I can tell you Duncan's run more than $300 a year now), etc, I'd rather not have to worry about medical bills to have her with me again. With veterinary costs rising and and new treatments (hydro therapy for one, which is covered in my plan) I want to best for her while not financially crippling me. There are people on here with perfectly healthy dogs then something happens that is unpredictable and costs thousands of dollars. 

Hey, whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jinjIf a dog lives for about 12 years, and you pay for good coverage, $1000 per year, thats $12k over its life.
> 
> Is insurance worth it? I don't think so.


im not sure where you came up with these numbers. i will never come close to even approaching $500 per year, and the premiums for her lifetime will only reach 1/3 of that $12000. i will pay $282 this year and about $310 next year. that is for $8000 per year coverage, $200 deductible, and only 10% copay. i had an incident with kimba this spring where the insurance payout exceeded the next two years woth of premiums.

to me, yes, it is easily worth it. with vet fees such as they are, i feel very much at ease that i have this.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I agree - I think with vet fees how they are, they are worth it.

I have Pets Best Wellness Plan with $100 Deductible. We decided to try it for a year and see if it was worth it when we got Jaxson in November. It has already been well worth it, covering the shots, most of the neuter, and his aspiration pnemonia, x-rays to diagnosis Pano, etc. 

Good luck!


----------

